# Topics > Smart things > Smart scales >  Actofit SmartScale,ActoFit Wearables, Mumbai, India

## Airicist

Developer - ActoFit Wearables

Home page - actofit.com/products/actofit-smartscale

----------


## Airicist

Actofit Smart Scale - Digital weighing scale for the entire family!

Published on Nov 17, 2018




> Fitness is what makes a family grow stronger. However, being fit requires more info than just your weight or BMI. Actofit Smartscale can store the data of up to 16 members. Contrary to the ordinary weighing scale, Actofit Smartscale provides you with comprehensive body composition data like bodyfat %, Muscle Mass, BMR, etc. Measure the fitness of your entire family to stay fit together! 
> 
> To get the best possible measures, it uses a Dual Frequency BIA Technology to perform Body Analysis.  You can connect wirelessly/via Bluetooth to this Digital weighing scale.
> 
>  Actofit Smartscale is the smarter way to be "family fit"!

----------

